# Quick lost focus?



## DanLaw001 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello, I don't know why when sometime I attempt to take some photos with close object with my Sony bridge camera and with my other cameras as well, sometime it finds the focus perfectly and I can see the sharp image for a fraction of second on the screen but it losses the focus right away and the image on the display becomes extremely blur. Thus, is there a way in which I can keep the sharp image that was on the screen so that I could take the image with clarity and detail or is there a way allowing me to know that if the camera is focused on the object correctly. Thanks.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 13, 2014)

What camera(s) are you referring to ?


----------



## Designer (Jan 13, 2014)

You might have the "wrong" focusing mode activated.  Visit the menu of focusing modes.


----------



## Bob01721 (Jan 13, 2014)

As Designer said, you may not be in "close focus" or "macro" mode.

Also, how "close" is "close?"  If you're in *real *close, the depth of field is _super _narrow and the camera could easily be "losing focus" if you're hand holding it.  See if a tripod makes a difference.

FWIW, I do some macro photography with a manual focus camera fitted with a bellows on a focusing rail and a bellows lens.  Focus is VERY touchy, so I imagine an Auto Focus camera must have a _heckuva _time achieving focus lock, _especially _if hand held.


----------



## Nervine (Jan 14, 2014)

Maybe post an example picture with the exif data so we can see better.

I shoot predominately macro and I find it's easier to focus via the viewfinder and half press shutter and when I get to the right point push in the last bit. This is all in manual focus though. 

Is there a possibility the blur is from pressing shutter?


----------



## DanLaw001 (Jan 14, 2014)

I am using Sony DSC H200 camera (but this also happened with my old Olympus stylus 1030). I use the manual option with this camera mostly and it allows you to set the F-number and the shutter speed manually.


----------



## Kolia (Jan 15, 2014)

I think Sony point and shoot camera will only go to macro mode while in auto mode. 

Try it.


----------



## Kolia (Jan 15, 2014)

Double post...


----------

